# an interesting phone call on wallabies...



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

i am a keeper/breeder of bennets and parma wallabies.
just 2 hours ago I received a call from someone interested in buying (i dont know how though, since i havent publicly advertised in 3 years)
then he asked me a few questions that shocked me to hear
he asked if i could sell him a dead wallaby.
i said i had none dead, and asked why
he ignored me and asked if i could *KILL* one for him!
he then mentioned it was mostly baby joeys he was loooking for.
i asked straight out why, and he replied their fur, especially the babies is valuable, and that he could make some money from the meat too.
I very angrily told hm i would not sell to him and not to call again.
things like this just shock my mind, especially to hear that people would kill joeys like my lil Isaac and Zelda for some cash! 
this aint the only wallaby incidient that upset me this year, allowing people rent a wallaby into a nightclub, get swung around by the tail and pushed around with it terrified as hell with the loud music and flashing lights, without charges afterwards :censor::censor::censor:


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

i forgot to mention, he said if i could send it to him, he would stun it, and then skin it (idk how that works, but im pretty sure that would mean it would still be alive) he said he would pay €200 each, as he sad he would give me 30% of the profit.


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2009)

What a boob!!! Poor babies!!!


----------



## Monitor93 (May 23, 2010)

That's sick!! Urgh.. How can anyone even think of harming a beautiful young joey? :/ it makes me feel sick! These poor animals! what the hell do people think gives them the right to do things like this?! Who made man the dominant species? Some people make me sick. Some of mankind is so corrupt it's scary. These poor things. I hope you're okay after that horrific call. x


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh my god some people :censor: are you ok??

I wish someone would just stun him and skin him to see how he likes it:censor:


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

im ok but i think ill lock their sleeping sheds tonight....just incase
still wondering how he got my number though...


----------



## Sparko (Jun 30, 2010)

Could it possibly have been someone you know, or that even has a grudge against you, pulling a particularly unfunny and distasteful prank?


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

I know its not quite the same,but was looking at rugs on ebay and saw a raccoon dog throw with 52 raccoon dogs tails all around the edge for £660,there were various other animal skins,fox,marten made to look like ocelot,that really did look like ocelot.I find it hard to believe there is still a demand for this ----.


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

sparkofgod said:


> Could it possibly have been someone you know, or that even has a grudge against you, pulling a particularly unfunny and distasteful prank?


well if it was they were pretty dumb, they ddnt block their number.
and it didnt sound like someone i knew, but it could be possible that it was just a disgraceful joke


----------



## greendayremix (Aug 10, 2010)

by any chance did he name himself by John Desmond?
i received a similar call 2 weeks ago about my kangaroos!


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

greendayremix said:


> by any chance did he name himself by John Desmond?
> i received a similar call 2 weeks ago about my kangaroos!


i didnt get a name, but he did say he was in kildare did yours give a location?


----------



## greendayremix (Aug 10, 2010)

yugimon121 said:


> i didnt get a name, but he did say he was in kildare did yours give a location?


he said i would have to deliver them to kilkullan or something like that


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

_If you have his number you can put it into google and it may come up with a name or address._


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

saxon said:


> _If you have his number you can put it into google and it may come up with a name or address._





greendayremix said:


> he said i would have to deliver them to kilkullan or something like that


greenday, do u mean kilcullen? thats in kildare
saxon, just looked it up on google, i think i might have found him


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That is disgusting that he's obviously finding macropod breeders to contact about such a thing  Poor little roos


----------



## Jack_Benson (Nov 30, 2010)

I myself would get a friend to phone him saying i have 3 you can have for £100 each so it sounds to good for him to miss then when he turns up thinking great cant wait to get them. Sit him down for a good CHAT Cough cough


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> That is disgusting that he's obviously finding macropod breeders to contact about such a thing  Poor little roos





Jack_Benson said:


> I myself would get a friend to phone him saying i have 3 you can have for £100 each so it sounds to good for him to miss then when he turns up thinking great cant wait to get them. Sit him down for a good CHAT Cough cough


yeah poor guys, hope no one is cruel enough to sell to him..
and my skype is all ready to go, for skype gives a fake number and he wouldnt be suspcious for a private number :2thumb:
will add details when the call is over


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

yugimon121 said:


> yeah poor guys, hope no one is cruel enough to sell to him..
> and my skype is all ready to go, for skype gives a fake number and he wouldnt be suspcious for a private number :2thumb:
> will add details when the call is over


my friend's call ended and here is what happened.
he first acted suspicious and started asking my location, how i got his number etc.

how did you get my number? A friend of mine gave it to me
Where do you live? I live in the east coast of kildare
how much are they? it is 100 euro each

this is when things started getting interesting.
he asked if was a farmer, and we replied yes
he then asked if we had a shotgun or a sort of weapon, we replied yes
he then said he would pay 150 each if i would kill them, he said he would feel a bit guilty (well well well, money snatcher got a fragment of a heart!)
but then when i said i couldnt he said just to stun them and he would do the rest (woops scrap my theory of him having some heart!)
i asked why he wanted them dead, and he said he found a foreign furr industry which he is investing in and was hoping to get some cash by supplying them with some exotic furr, as well as meat for the local butchers.
he said if we lowered the price to 50 i would get 40% of the profits.
now my friend asked about skinning, and as he explained his gruesome skinning technique hed be dong with "professionals" tears of anger swept down both me and my friends faces. 
i then asked about the legality and claimed he got permission by the ISPCA.
he then said he must go, but to send him an email.
..................
support by the ISPCA? does he think im a fool?? :censor::censor::censor:
as for his email, well i shall say
hi
to contact me you should visit my site
[site link removed due to various virus's on it]
yours sincerely 
Patrick

let his computer be destroyed, its the most i can do to him for now..

P.S sorry for the "I"s in this, i meant my friend


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Personally I would post his adress, phone number & email adress on here! Let some mischievous justice be done! :devil:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

I really really really think you should contact your local police about this....they would have to do something....and with his number they can track him down.....!!

Please report it to the police please please please!!!!!!!


----------



## emmabee (Oct 29, 2010)

connor 1213 said:


> I really really really think you should contact your local police about this....they would have to do something....and with his number they can track him down.....!!
> 
> Please report it to the police please please please!!!!!!!


i agree trading standard or who ever in ireland polices the slaughter of aminals. using a stun gun on an animal is restricted (pretty sure it is!) to people in the slaughter trade. if you cant do anything to stop it them contact any keepers and breeders you know and warn then.


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

for all those who wish to cause mischief heres his email
[email removed; sorry lads!]
BUT, ill still gladly give it in pm


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

emmabee said:


> i agree trading standard or who ever in ireland polices the slaughter of aminals. using a stun gun on an animal is restricted (pretty sure it is!) to people in the slaughter trade. if you cant do anything to stop it them contact any keepers and breeders you know and warn then.


ill report him in the morning, seems too late now
and the wallabies are staying in my indoor shed tonight! yes im very paranoid indeed...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

yugimon121 said:


> for all those who wish to cause mischief heres his email
> [email protected]


Good on you mate! :2thumb:


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

anyone else got an urge to sign his email up to disgusting and spam filled sites?
i know i do!


----------



## greendayremix (Aug 10, 2010)

an urge? i had that hours ago, im already doing it
hmm...do i want free poker and 250 real dollars in poker chips?
i dont, but im sure my good friend John would!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I dont get how that will get "back" at the guy. The only real thing to do is report him tomorrow otherwise it just gets a tad childish and you dont really achieve anything.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

yugimon121 said:


> anyone else got an urge to sign his email up to disgusting and spam filled sites?
> i know i do!


Oh don't worry, I have people onto things like that...........


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

yeah you do get some sick people. i had a phone call for someone wanting a fighting rabbit!! they said oh hey do you have any young male rabbits left. so i said yes. he said oh thats good cause my pit bull ripped the last ones apart i was like wtf did he really just say that. then i said what the hell are you on. he said look luv im just looking for a male fighting rabbit that can hold his own in the ring i was like its illegal and crewl and hang up on him. unfortuantly he didnt leave his number or i would of taken it to the police!
stupid idiots :censor:


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Personally I would post his adress, phone number & email adress on here! Let some mischievous justice be done! :devil:


 


Zoo-Man said:


> Oh don't worry, I have people onto things like that...........


You're quite the animal rights wannabee, but without giving your own animals any rights....:lol2:. Dude, whatever holes it is that need filling in your life, you want find the answer in an animal cage. 

OP - Do you really think this is a genuine call and not someone winding you up? Or even an animal rights nutter wanting to find your location to set your animals free etc?

He's obviously lieing about the ISPCA as they have no jurisdiction to give any such "permission". Therefore he's probably lieing about everything else. I know a lady who breeds exotic cats and has had serious issues with animal rights extremists over the years. The MO isn't that dissimilar from the approach you've just mentioned.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Incidentally, to the OP....

It's harldy unusual for a farm to have shotguns and other firearms on it's premises but I can't help thinking you should be showing a lot more discretion when asked if you have guns in your home. The call may not have had anything to do with animals, maybe it's someone wanting to know where they can steal a 12 bore from? Highly unlikely I know, but never let anyone know you own them if the location of your firearms can be found out by Joe Public for obvious reasons. 

On the flip side, if they're animal rights nutters you may have put them off if they were planning on visiting....


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Mynki said:


> Incidentally, to the OP....
> 
> It's harldy unusual for a farm to have shotguns and other firearms on it's premises but I can't help thinking you should be showing a lot more discretion when asked if you have guns in your home. The call may not have had anything to do with animals, maybe it's someone wanting to know where they can steal a 12 bore from? Highly unlikely I know, but never let anyone know you own them if the location of your firearms can be found out by Joe Public for obvious reasons.
> 
> On the flip side, if they're animal rights nutters you may have put them off if they were planning on visiting....


actually, most farmers in Ireland own a shotgun or a firearm of some sort, and since i said i was a farmer, he expected me to own one.
but im not really a farmer, just a guy with a very big backyard 
our laws are quite messed up here, such as the no DWA
reported his number today, hopefully something will be done!


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

yugimon121 said:


> actually, most farmers in Ireland own a shotgun or a firearm of some sort, and since i said i was a farmer, he expected me to own one.
> but im not really a farmer, just a guy with a very big backyard
> our laws are quite messed up here, such as the no DWA
> reported his number today, hopefully something will be done!



Reported to the police.?


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

connor 1213 said:


> Reported to the police.?


reported to the police, the ispca and warned a few wallaby/kangaroo breeders.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> I know its not quite the same,but was looking at rugs on ebay and saw a raccoon dog throw with 52 raccoon dogs tails all around the edge for £660,there were various other animal skins,fox,marten made to look like ocelot,that really did look like ocelot.I find it hard to believe there is still a demand for this ----.


I don't think its us anymore I think the Brits are pretty anti fur these days - its the Japanese who still have the fur trade problem and the Chinese with a black market who are still in the dark ages with their bullshit 'aphrodisiac' lotions and potions. 

What gets me is the value thing. A value of £660 on a rug that 52 Raccoon Dogs died for yet we would pay that for one of them, alive, as a companion animal. 
So to us, those 52 Raccoon Dogs are worth over £34,000. 

Same principal with this ignorant **** who wants to 'invest' in the Jap fur trade. What a joke. He wants to sell a joey pelt for about 100 quid when the animal is worth far more to someone, alive.


----------



## bikenut (Nov 29, 2010)

I had a similar request some years ago for my very large female african rock, I found it then, as now, deeply upsetting. 

That the human race can go to such lows when it comes to our fellow animals welfare, money it seems truly makes the world go round. :gasp:


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

Pouchie said:


> I don't think its us anymore I think the Brits are pretty anti fur these days - its the Japanese who still have the fur trade problem and the Chinese with a black market who are still in the dark ages with their bullshit 'aphrodisiac' lotions and potions.
> 
> What gets me is the value thing. A value of £660 on a rug that 52 Raccoon Dogs died for yet we would pay that for one of them, alive, as a companion animal.
> So to us, those 52 Raccoon Dogs are worth over £34,000.
> ...


I haven't read through the whole thread but furs and skins are gaining in popularity.

I like vintage furs and can remember my nan having lots so I have always been interested in vintage furs (please don't shoot me for this) and I am always interested in anything taxidermy so always have a peruse on Ebay at the antique bits especially insects and have recently noticed the amount of new furs for sale that fetch a lot of money.

Now fur that is a 'waste' product is fine by me. I can get rabbit and deer hide from my butchers as a waste product from the supplier that stocks them with meat.
But there does seem to be more exotic new furs coming up for sale.
Yes most people are anti-fur but it has had a rise in popularity and most people who do like it won't admit to it or will claim it is fake..


To the op though what a horrific phone call, and the story of the nightclub with the wallaby is just downright sickening- was anyone punished for that?


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

I have springbok, blesbok, blue wildebeest and impala skins at home. They're gorgeous. I'm looking forward to one day owning a zebra rug too.

All are "waste products" and entirely ethical.


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

AmyW said:


> I haven't read through the whole thread but furs and skins are gaining in popularity.
> 
> I like vintage furs and can remember my nan having lots so I have always been interested in vintage furs (please don't shoot me for this) and I am always interested in anything taxidermy so always have a peruse on Ebay at the antique bits especially insects and have recently noticed the amount of new furs for sale that fetch a lot of money.
> 
> ...



many people including the police suspected a local zoo who owned wallabys.
reasons to prove it was definitely that:

the circus was open all nights except the night of the party and the day after
the owner was also accused of bringing an elephant into a hotel for a persons birthday last year (charged a fine)
he did not show his wallabies to the police until 5 days after the incident
when the police showed the owner CCTV, he claimed it was a man in a costume
he cancelled his other circus showings and left the country just 2 weeks after the incident
however due to lack of proof, no charges were given.
however one party attendant claimed someone gave the lil guy an ecstasy tablet! this is so upsetting!! :censor::censor::censor:


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Pouchie said:


> I don't think its us anymore I think the Brits are pretty anti fur these days - its the Japanese who still have the fur trade problem and the Chinese with a black market who are still in the dark ages with their bullshit 'aphrodisiac' lotions and potions.
> 
> What gets me is the value thing. A value of £660 on a rug that 52 Raccoon Dogs died for yet we would pay that for one of them, alive, as a companion animal.
> So to us, those 52 Raccoon Dogs are worth over £34,000.
> ...


i agree, the pet trade has a lot more money involved that with fur, because people love animals and not just their skin.
and dont get me started with the Asian black market! 
dolphin = swim better? 
dogs tail = good luck?
cats eyes = better eyesight?
yes, they eat them
:bash: such Idiots! :bash:


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

thats horrid it really is i truely hope its not a real enqury


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mynki said:


> You're quite the animal rights wannabee, but without giving your own animals any rights....:lol2:. Dude, whatever holes it is that need filling in your life, you want find the answer in an animal cage.


Im sorry, what rights don't my animals have???

And if you call me an animal rights wannabe (you mispelt it!) because I am against many of things that us humans do to animals, including your sick past time of hunting, then yes, fine, Im an animal rights wannabe! <yawn>


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Im sorry, what rights don't my animals have???
> 
> And if you call me an animal rights wannabe (you mispelt it!) because I am against many of things that us humans do to animals, including your sick past time of hunting, then yes, fine, Im an animal rights wannabe! <yawn>


i agree with Zoo-Man, hunting has no real reason except for giving a few humans some sort of disturbing enjoyment by seeing an innocent creature meet its death.
and for those say its not about killing the creature, then why not do drag hunting instead?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

yugimon121 said:


> i agree with Zoo-Man, hunting has no real reason except for giving a few humans some sort of disturbing enjoyment by seeing an innocent creature meet its death.
> and for those say its not about killing the creature, then why not do drag hunting instead?


I agree mate! Why not enjoy the countryside for its natural beauty, instead of chasing down the wildlife & killing it? And Mynki says Im missing something......... :whistling2:


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> I agree mate! Why not enjoy the countryside for its natural beauty, instead of chasing down the wildlife & killing it? And Mynki says Im missing something......... :whistling2:


because apparently some need the wildlife dead and its fur sliced off from its body before they see the natures true beauty...or atleast the beauty of the skin. :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

yugimon121 said:


> because apparently some need the wildlife dead and its fur sliced off from its body before they see the natures true beauty...or atleast the beauty of the skin. :bash:


Pah, sick strange people they are! :devil:


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Pah, sick strange people they are! :devil:


Yes they are very sick and disturbing people!
and as for the "whole that needs filling", i believe that is getting enjoyment from the torture of creatures, which would mean i would need a filling too!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

yugimon121 said:


> Yes they are very sick and disturbing people!
> and as for the "whole that needs filling", i believe that is getting enjoyment from the torture of creatures, which would mean i would need a filling too!


Ah, thats just Mynki's little dig at me I think.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

what a terrible thing for someone to do in away it would be better if it was a prank 

just make sure as am sure you are to keep eyes and ears open for anymore goings on 

to colin shhhh stop feeding the troll hun x


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

John Replied!!!!

i could not check your site because it was blocked as harmful (dang  )
is it only 3 you got? or do you have more?
you said you have 3 joeys? id buy the parents for 150 each, and id give you some profit after the fur is sold. 
where did you get my number from? (ur only wondering NOW?)
hmm what should i do now? :/

EDIT: woah i think hes catchng on to something, he sent me an attachment with an .exe


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> what a terrible thing for someone to do in away it would be better if it was a prank
> 
> just make sure as am sure you are to keep eyes and ears open for anymore goings on
> 
> to colin shhhh stop feeding the troll hun x


Hey Adam, this troll is a stalking troll it seems! :lol2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

yugimon121 said:


> John Replied!!!!
> 
> i could not check your site because it was blocked as harmful (dang  )
> is it only 3 you got? or do you have more?
> ...


 
tell the git you have other exotics as well then keep all emails from him maybe ask for pictures of skins he has catch the git out he maybe has rare species skins then you cqan get the git more


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Adam, this troll is a stalking troll it seems! :lol2:


yeah seams it


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

yugimon121 said:


> John Replied!!!!
> 
> i could not check your site because it was blocked as harmful (dang  )
> is it only 3 you got? or do you have more?
> ...


What an arse! He sounds super intelligent! :bash:


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes other exotics seems good, any species in mind?
and the exe was a wrong file, he was actually sending me a jpg of the shipping details! lol...idiot


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

yugimon121 said:


> Yes other exotics seems good, any species in mind?
> and the exe was a wrong file, he was actually sending me a jpg of the shipping details! lol...idiot


How about species like Arctic Foxes & Racoons? Just thinking of good fur.


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> How about species like Arctic Foxes & Racoons? Just thinking of good fur.


good idea!
:gasp:
well what do you know? the fur industry is in japan! what a shocker!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

yugimon121 said:


> good idea!
> :gasp:
> well what do you know? the fur industry is in japan! what a shocker!!


Sounds about right! :bash:


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Sounds about right! :bash:


Amazing! any of ye lads got a deceased Arctic fox? hes buying their furr for 700 and the tail for 200! 
and for raccoons, he sad he never heard of their fur being used before but he said he wud buy them for 60 each
EDT: wait it dont have to be dead, in fact i think he rathers them alive!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

yugimon121 said:


> Amazing! any of ye lads got a deceased Arctic fox? hes buying their furr for 700 and the tail for 200!
> and for raccoons, he sad he never heard of their fur being used before but he said he wud buy them for 60 each
> EDT: wait it dont have to be dead, in fact i think he rathers them alive!


OMG, is he on Skype to you now? :devil:


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> OMG, is he on Skype to you now? :devil:


just email, but he have mentioned he couldnt ring my number! Ha he is such an idiot! my friend is here so i think we'll have another convo with our buyer :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

yugimon121 said:


> just email, but he have mentioned he couldnt ring my number! Ha he is such an idiot! my friend is here so i think we'll have another convo with our buyer :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

so the convo ended quite abusively!
he asked if i could send him a "sample" of the skin, and i said that we already agreed on that he would do the skinning and the stunning, i just had to supply him with the animals. he also said if i could lay down traps and caught a few red foxes he wud pay me 150 a fox. 
he also angrily asked me again where we got his number, and we replied from a friend. he told me i wasnt being serous so he told me to f*ck off, get laid and talk to him in the morning when im not stoned!
:gasp: well i.....that little f***er!! 
on email he seems so stupid, but on call he seems like a total douchebag!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

yugimon121 said:


> so the convo ended quite abusively!
> he asked if i could send him a "sample" of the skin, and i said that we already agreed on that he would do the skinning and the stunning, i just had to supply him with the animals. he also said if i could lay down traps and caught a few red foxes he wud pay me 150 a fox.
> he also angrily asked me again where we got his number, and we replied from a friend. he told me i wasnt being serous so he told me to f*ck off, get laid and talk to him in the morning when im not stoned!
> :gasp: well i.....that little f***er!!
> on email he seems so stupid, but on call he seems like a total douchebag!


Some people.......... :bash:


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Some people.......... :bash:


lol
well when the laptop clock says 3 am, pretty much means its time to get off 
and as promised to the idiot, i shall call him in the morning XD


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

yugimon121 said:


> lol
> well when the laptop clock says 3 am, pretty much means its time to get off
> and as promised to the idiot, i shall call him in the morning XD


Goodnight mate


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Im sorry, what rights don't my animals have???
> 
> And if you call me an animal rights wannabe (you mispelt it!) because I am against many of things that us humans do to animals, including your sick past time of hunting, then yes, fine, Im an animal rights wannabe! <yawn>


Colin, people like you do worry me. They are missing out on lots. Your monkey enclosure doesn't even allow them to go outside when they want to. And you won't build such an enclosure because by your own admission, you live in a :censor: hole where the locals would be a threat to them. I can imagine the type of people your neighbours are. And to an extent, it tells me a lot. 

You're the most misguided monkey I've ever seen posting on a forum though. I honestly don't know whether to laugh or cry when I read some of your bull.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

yugimon121 said:


> i agree with Zoo-Man, hunting has no real reason except for giving a few humans some sort of disturbing enjoyment by seeing an innocent creature meet its death.
> and for those say its not about killing the creature, then why not do drag hunting instead?


Sadly thats a closed view shared by many who have no real understanding of world wide wildlife. Straight away you've focussed on UK fox hunting. A sport I've never participated in. Never will, but don't condemn all the same.

You own a shotgun by your own admission. I bet it's a game gun. You mention that all the local farmers there own firearms. I'm guessing they're not all target shooting enthusiasts? lol

Hunting ensures the long term survival of species all over the world. I can provide amany examples by PM if you truly believe it's undertaken for nothing but enjoyment. I prefer to eat venison I've shot myself as I know the deer had a happy natural life upto the point of it's humane slaughter. But types like Colin buy the cheapest meat products they find in the supermarket where the animals produced live miserable lives (He's very big on enslaving and caging animals in enclosures that are not ideal. He even agrees with battery farming chickens - bless him).

But attacking ethical hunting makes him feel better about himself. He can then feel like some kind of animal rights hero. Despite calling himself Zoo man and using anteresting avatar which speaks volumes. Bless him...


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Must admit I'd probably tell the guy - if he contacted anyone - that you breed the animals as pets/companion animals, and ask him if he's currently contacting dog and cat owners asking *them* to kill a pet animal for him to sell the fur.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

I would arange a fake meeting then choose what one: you have to choose from: beat the shit out of him or arrange then police to be there....


Police one sounds good!


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

We always get people on the phone asking about our wallabies, but you have to be careful, if they have your landline no. they have your address too, or can very easily get it and might decide if you wont sell to just come and take them anyway.

Last year we had someone call about wanting to buy a wallaby, we said we didn't have any for sale at the moment, he got quite angry we wouldn't sell one of our to him.
A few days later he actually came to our house basically demanding us to sell him one, we argued for a while and it wasn't until my dad came home he actually left. When he did finally leave he shouted something about exotics like these shouldn't be kept as pets (even though he wanted to buy one???????) and that he was going to be calling the RSPCA on us lol. Funnily enough they did come and the lady said everything was fine, infact she spent the whole time cuddling one of the joeys.
If the guy had just waited a month and a half we would have happily sold him one providing he prove his enclosure and knowledge were ok.

We also had a taxidermy company phone us a while back asking about dead wallabies and if we could let them know if we have any.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Indicus said:


> We always get people on the phone asking about our wallabies, but you have to be careful, if they have your landline no. they have your address too, or can very easily get it and might decide if you wont sell to just come and take them anyway.
> 
> Last year we had someone call about wanting to buy a wallaby, we said we didn't have any for sale at the moment, he got quite angry we wouldn't sell one of our to him.
> A few days later he actually came to our house basically demanding us to sell him one, we argued for a while and it wasn't until my dad came home he actually left. When he did finally leave he shouted something about exotics like these shouldn't be kept as pets (even though he wanted to buy one???????) and that he was going to be calling the RSPCA on us lol. Funnily enough they did come and the lady said everything was fine, infact she spent the whole time cuddling one of the joeys.
> ...


Sounds like an idiot with some kind of personality disorder. I thought they'd be gregarious and not like being kept on their own anyway?

The taxidermy enquiry was probably genuine. I don't think there is anything wrong with preserving a great looking animal after it's passedd away. Although I'd find preserving your own pets slightly weird...


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

Mynki said:


> Sounds like an idiot with some kind of personality disorder. I thought they'd be gregarious and not like being kept on their own anyway?
> 
> The taxidermy enquiry was probably genuine. I don't think there is anything wrong with preserving a great looking animal after it's passedd away. Although I'd find preserving your own pets slightly weird...



We do try and sell them in pairs where possible but they don't seem to mind living on there own, a house wallaby or one that goes outside during the day and comes into the house a night will happily living on there own, but if they are to spend there whole time outside it seems nicer they have a friend.
We sold one a few years ago and he happily lives with a goat.

I don't have a problem with taxidermy, but not sure if I would want it to be done to one of my pets


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Mynki said:


> Colin, people like you do worry me. They are missing out on lots. Your monkey enclosure doesn't even allow them to go outside when they want to. And you won't build such an enclosure because by your own admission, you live in a :censor: hole where the locals would be a threat to them. I can imagine the type of people your neighbours are. And to an extent, it tells me a lot.
> 
> You're the most misguided monkey I've ever seen posting on a forum though. I honestly don't know whether to laugh or cry when I read some of your bull.


i think ur being rather unfair on colin, he has a good heart just coz he hasnt n outside pen for his monkeys u seem 2hate him.

its not 2 bad where he lives not what ur making it out 2 be like. i wouldnt even suggest keeping monkeys or any expensive animal outside even in the really lovely posh areas near him as scummy scallies can still walk down there road n try to break in if they really wanted 2. 

i take it u live in a lovely big home with lots of private land then? n if so then ur very lucky but there is no need 2 be so nasty towards others that dont have the same.

colin is looking for alternative housing anyway that would be more suitable 2 house his monkeys can u not give him any credit for that??


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> i think ur being rather unfair on colin, he has a good heart just coz he hasnt n outside pen for his monkeys u seem 2hate him.
> 
> its not 2 bad where he lives not what ur making it out 2 be like. i wouldnt even suggest keeping monkeys or any expensive animal outside even in the really lovely posh areas near him as scummy scallies can still walk down there road n try to break in if they really wanted 2.
> 
> ...


No I don't hate Colin. Not in the slightest. Hate is an incredibly strong word and I'd feel sorry for anyone who actually hated an individual they have never met. I totally agree that his heart is in the right place. However I genuinely believe he is very misguided and naive.

I'm not against the private ownership of primates. I see personal freedoms as extrememly important, more so than you probably realise. However, as with any animals, I do believe they should be cared for in the best possible way. I do visit Chester zoo (amongst others) on a regular basis, and don't believe it's coincidence that all of their primates have access to outdoor enclosures. Do you?

By his own admission he'd like them to have access to the outdoors but cannot due to his location. So I don't believe they are kept in what he, me or yourself would consider an ideal home. 

There is no luck as to where I live. However it's irrelevant as I currently have no intentions to build a monkey house with outdoor enclosure here. An asian leopard cat set up maybe..... But not until I have the time. And again, this is irrelevant. :lol2:

Where I take issue with Colin, is he's forever slating anyone involved with marmosets without all the facts. It's a typical scenario on RFUK. It's OK for me to keep, but not fo anyone else to supply or keep. See the cowardly and sly remarks about another persons profile on here. This should ive a good example. Afterall, the supplier could sell them to someone far more suitable than Colin ever could be.

As I've said before, I think Colin would earn a lot more respect (I doubt this is geuinely important to him) if he wrote a comprehensive care guide and provided details of housing. Rather than just attacking others and making out he's some kind of animal rescue superhero. In fact, he could get together with Peter and between them produce a very usefull guide I'm sure. Do something positive, rather than persistant negativity.

It's quite obvious to me that he's not involved with any wild animal conservation efforts. And has a truly ridiculous idea as to what animal rights organisations and terrorists are all about. If he had any idea about the people he claims to support I think he'd be quite shocked and scared of them if they found out about his animal keeping hobbies. I do actually pity the blinkered view he has on some animal related topics. And I think some of the remarks tend to result in the odd bit of jousting between us. 


All the best
Mynki


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Mynki said:


> The taxidermy enquiry was probably genuine. I don't think there is anything wrong with preserving a great looking animal after it's passedd away. Although I'd find preserving your own pets slightly weird...


i dont get that, i mean iv thought a lot about getting some of my pets taxidermyed (not sure if thats a word but hay ho) when they die, but id never go out and buy a taxidermy animal as iv never got the attraction of having some random stuffed animal in your house. that said id never considered it until techniques improved, these days a well done animal looks like its still alive as opposed to being something off the evil dead.

anyhoo given that this thread has gone majorly off topic, il stop wittering :whistling2: OP: do you have security cameras installed? cos if not id strongly reccomened installing them, you sound like you have a nutter on your hands.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> i dont get that, i mean iv thought a lot about getting some of my pets taxidermyed (not sure if thats a word but hay ho) when they die, but id never go out and buy a taxidermy animal as iv never got the attraction of having some random stuffed animal in your house. that said id never considered it until techniques improved, these days a well done animal looks like its still alive as opposed to being something off the evil dead.
> 
> anyhoo given that this thread has gone majorly off topic, il stop wittering :whistling2: OP: do you have security cameras installed? cos if not id strongly reccomened installing them, you sound like you have a nutter on your hands.


Hey, each to their own. Personally I wouldn't want one of my cats taxidermied as I'd just find it uncomfortable having it in the home. Thats just me. 

More often than not, those who have taxidermied work in their home will have an animal that they've hunted themself. The meat goes to a game dealer, butcher of their own freezer. So rather than throw away the head, why not preserve it as a thing of beauty? Some approve. Others find it morbid.

I very recetly visited Karl Humans taxidermy outfit in East London, SA. There, they have several thousand animals being processed ready to be shipped world wide. Most of his work comes from hunters, but he did show me a couple of pet dogs. I just couldn't do it. Quite eye opening to say the least though!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mynki said:


> Colin, people like you do worry me. They are missing out on lots. Your monkey enclosure doesn't even allow them to go outside when they want to. And you won't build such an enclosure because by your own admission, you live in a :censor: hole where the locals would be a threat to them. I can imagine the type of people your neighbours are. And to an extent, it tells me a lot.
> 
> You're the most misguided monkey I've ever seen posting on a forum though. I honestly don't know whether to laugh or cry when I read some of your bull.


As has been said by myself & others a few times before, many of the best private primate keepers do not house their charges outdoors. 

Yes, I did say that I did not have outdoor access for my Marmosets due to the area we currently live in being rough. I would much rather put my Marmoset's safety before them being able to go outside. Is that wrong of me?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mynki said:


> Sadly thats a closed view shared by many who have no real understanding of world wide wildlife. Straight away you've focussed on UK fox hunting. A sport I've never participated in. Never will, but don't condemn all the same.
> 
> You own a shotgun by your own admission. I bet it's a game gun. You mention that all the local farmers there own firearms. I'm guessing they're not all target shooting enthusiasts? lol
> 
> ...


Im actually vegetarian! :whistling2: And am strongly against factory farming!

Whats wrong with my User Name being Zoo-Man? And whats wrong with having a Wolverine avatar?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> And whats wrong with having a Wolverine avatar?


cos Gambit could have kicked Wolverine's shiny metal behind :whistling2:


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

miss_ferret said:


> i dont get that, i mean iv thought a lot about getting some of my pets taxidermyed (not sure if thats a word but hay ho) when they die, but id never go out and buy a taxidermy animal as iv never got the attraction of having some random stuffed animal in your house. that said id never considered it until techniques improved, these days a well done animal looks like its still alive as opposed to being something off the evil dead.
> 
> anyhoo given that this thread has gone majorly off topic, il stop wittering :whistling2: OP: do you have security cameras installed? cos if not id strongly reccomened installing them, you sound like you have a nutter on your hands.


yes i had cameras installed since a few teenagers thought it would be funny to throw stones and rubbish at the lil guys! even though the small wiring stopped anything from getting at the wallabies, i stll was not one bit happy about it!
and if Patrick Connelly is reading this, yes i caught you using CCTV you *sshole! :devil:


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Im actually vegetarian! :whistling2: And am strongly against factory farming!
> 
> Whats wrong with my User Name being Zoo-Man? And whats wrong with having a Wolverine avatar?


yay another vegetarian! :2thumb:
and John didnt answer my calls today. boo-hoo!!! :sad:
and i got some very bad news,the police arent going to do squat.
apparently hes not breaking any laws as he said the creature would be unconscious/dead when he skinned it! BULLSH*T!
Irish government your a bunch of idiots!! :censor::censor:
now ISPCA, answer my wishes and punish that man! :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mynki said:


> No I don't hate Colin. Not in the slightest. Hate is an incredibly strong word and I'd feel sorry for anyone who actually hated an individual they have never met. I totally agree that his heart is in the right place. However I genuinely believe he is very misguided and naive.
> 
> I'm not against the private ownership of primates. I see personal freedoms as extrememly important, more so than you probably realise. However, as with any animals, I do believe they should be cared for in the best possible way. *I do visit Chester zoo (amongst others) on a regular basis, and don't believe it's coincidence that all of their primates have access to outdoor enclosures. Do you?*
> 
> ...


Replying to the points in bold:

Chester Zoo (I am also a regular visitor) like almost all zoos, are there for educational as well as conservational purposes. The public wouldn't be able to see monkeys foraging in grass, or sunbathing, etc if the zoos did not provide outdoor enclosures. In private hands, educating the public does not come into the equation, so differences in husbandry occurs.

So just because my Marmosets do not have an outdoor section to their enclosure, they are not well kept?

I slated someone who was removing neonate Marmosets from their parents for hand-rearing, just to make them tame pets. I also slated a shop that was selling Marmosets with very bad information being given out to the public. Can't think of any more. So was I wrong to speak out against these practices?

My vet has my number if they ever need it for help & advice on stray/found/lost exotics, & also for taking in any small wildlife to rehabilitate.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> cos Gambit could have kicked Wolverine's shiny metal behind :whistling2:


I actually do prefer Gambit :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

yugimon121 said:


> i agree with Zoo-Man, hunting has no real reason except for giving a few humans some sort of disturbing enjoyment by seeing an innocent creature meet its death.
> and for those say its not about killing the creature, then why not do drag hunting instead?





Zoo-Man said:


> I agree mate! Why not enjoy the countryside for its natural beauty, instead of chasing down the wildlife & killing it? And Mynki says Im missing something......... :whistling2:


for both of the above it hurts me a little to disgree with zoo-man it agonizes me however that i agree some what with mynki, we have no natural preditors of any of our large mammals so culling is needed in some cases, also some good comes of it in some areas where there are carrion feeders like sea eagles and red kites the carcas is left out for the birds to feed on giving a much needed meal. however i will also add that some of the people who hunt game birds woldn't think twice before shooting any bird of prey out of the sky given a fraction of a chance



Mynki said:


> No I don't hate Colin. Not in the slightest. Hate is an incredibly strong word and I'd feel sorry for anyone who actually hated an individual they have never met. I totally agree that his heart is in the right place. However I genuinely believe he is very misguided and naive.
> 
> I'm not against the private ownership of primates. I see personal freedoms as extrememly important, more so than you probably realise. However, as with any animals, I do believe they should be cared for in the best possible way. I do visit Chester zoo (amongst others) on a regular basis, and don't believe it's coincidence that all of their primates have access to outdoor enclosures. Do you?
> 
> ...


 mynki the problem is not that you come to blows with people, its that you seek them out and make disgusting twisted personal remarks


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

tomwilson said:


> mynki the problem is not that you come to blows with people, its that you seek them out and make disgusting twisted personal remarks


I agree with this. I dont see why this member has to personnally seek out another member just to flame them and insult them. Do you have nothing better to do?? Have you even seen photos of his animals??? I can guarantee they are in better condition than what most people keep theirs. I cant see why you have to be so immature about things?? People keep animals differently in every hobby. Your method is not the bible of how to keep marmies. If Cols marmies were in anyway distressed then how would he of been able to keep them alive for so long. Just get off your high horse and perhaps find a hobby rather than tracking down people on the internet.


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

> Where I take issue with Colin, is he's forever slating anyone involved with marmosets without all the facts. It's a typical scenario on RFUK. It's OK for me to keep, but not fo anyone else to supply or keep. See the cowardly and sly remarks about another persons profile on here. This should ive a good example. Afterall, the supplier could sell them to someone far more suitable than Colin ever could be.


he is not slating! but if it was me i would think it would be a time for slaitng since marmosets (or any primate) are creatures who always need their needs met! primates are very difficult creatures to keep, and i believe 1+ years of marmoset knowledge would be needed before even THINKING of buying one.



> As I've said before, I think Colin would earn a lot more respect (I doubt this is geuinely important to him) if he wrote a comprehensive care guide and provided details of housing. Rather than just attacking others and making out he's some kind of animal rescue superhero. In fact, he could get together with Peter and between them produce a very usefull guide I'm sure. Do something positive, rather than persistant negativity.


As said below, you cant learn everything about marmosets in just 1 caresheet. you need a lot of knowledge before being able to properly care for one.



> It's quite obvious to me that he's not involved with any wild animal conservation efforts. And has a truly ridiculous idea as to what animal rights organisations and terrorists are all about. If he had any idea about the people he claims to support I think he'd be quite shocked and scared of them if they found out about his animal keeping hobbies. I do actually pity the blinkered view he has on some animal related topics. And I think some of the remarks tend to result in the odd bit of jousting between us.
> 
> 
> All the best
> Mynki


actually, im pretty sure the organisations would be proud to have someone who cares deeply for his marmosets!
and honestly hes not making a marmoset a pet! yes there domesticated but thats it. he doesnt dress them up and take away everything that makes them an animal. he gets rid of them feeling hunger, he gets rid of chances of disease, they have branches to play on and they have a large enclosure to express their wild animal instincts.
theres a big difference between pet and domestic, remember that before you troll again


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> As has been said by myself & others a few times before, many of the best private primate keepers do not house their charges outdoors.
> 
> Yes, I did say that I did not have outdoor access for my Marmosets due to the area we currently live in being rough. I would much rather put my Marmoset's safety before them being able to go outside. Is that wrong of me?


Do these "best in youy opinion" primate keepers compare well with zoos then? I totally understand why you need to protect yours from scallies. But you've twisted what I've said for your own argument. You have said elsewhere that you'd prefer an enclosure where the animals had access to the outside but are unable to provide this because of the area in which you live.

Zoo's don't give outside access to monkeys just so the punters can watch them. It's to enrich their environment. So surely, keeping them indoors cannot be described as keeping them in the best way, or being done by the best keepers? By your own admission, your set up is less than perfect. Thats the point I'm making. Please don't try and twist things any more. 

And Colin, you slate every supplier going. You make a point of telling everyone that you'll be checking up on the shops etc, good intentions I agree, but have you ever stopped to think that the shop may sell them to someone better suited than yourself? It is possible you know. 

Tom Wilson, just because I occasionaly disagree with those you seem to idolise on here MB etc, doesn't make you right. Though it is nice to see that you understand some of the neccessary evils that man has to commit to ensure the long term survival of our wildlife. Well done. 

Selina, there's one huge, incorrect assumption made by you which pretty much means your post isn't worth replying to I'm afraid. 

Yugimon, you clearly know nothing about animal rights activists and the way they think. They dissaprove of pet monkeys. I know primate keepers dislike the word pet as it doesn't give the serious image they'd prefer. Goldfish are not pets. But how many people refer to their pet fish? I'd ask you to give that some consideration before attempting to troll me again please. Many thanks.

In fact Zoo Man I'm gonna drop you a PM. I think it could be of benefit to both.


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

In a ideal world I think we would all agree, marmies need an outdoor enclosure of some kind, even if its just a day avairy. But if that can't be provided aslong as all there needs are meet I don't see why they can't live a happy life indoors.
I've actually seen an amazing indoor enclosure where the owner has converted his whole loft into a massive cage, although it was only 6ft at its highest. He had even rigged it so in good weather the roof windows would open so they could bask in the sun, obviously with cages around stopping them escaping. It was probably better than 90% of outdoor enclosures I have seen.


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow just wow...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mynki said:


> Selina, there's one huge, incorrect assumption made by you which pretty much means your post isn't worth replying to I'm afraid.


Sorry but yea i may not know that much about marmies but i know a healthy animal when i see one. Colins accepted that he is going to need an outdoor enclosure but has put his animals first. I know a lot of people that keep marmies inside and use UV lights not ideal but then what about all the lizards etc that need UVB and are provided with heat lamps and not let outside?? Are they cruel because the animals are not getting natural UV light??? 

You dont even know Colin yet you just follow him around the forum slating everything he says. I get your point but why personally insult someone like that dont you think its a tad childish???? Most of your posts arent worth reading or replying to with the amount of abuse in them. I cannot stand by and let someone like you insult someone who both me and my partner have known for years and is a cherished member on this forum. No person on this forum deserves to be treated the way you are treating members no matter what they are doing. I dont usually get involved but what you are doing is bullying no matter what you "think" you are achieving.

Sorry OP this is very off topic but i am getting fed up of these so called no it alls coming onto this forum and slating people for keeping animals differently when it is in their best interests to do so. I will be contacting a mod for this thread to be cleaned as most of the posts on here are nothing to do with your situation.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Sorry but yea i may not know that much about marmies but i know a healthy animal when i see one. Colins accepted that he is going to need an outdoor enclosure but has put his animals first. I know a lot of people that keep marmies inside and use UV lights not ideal but then what about all the lizards etc that need UVB and are provided with heat lamps and not let outside?? Are they cruel because the animals are not getting natural UV light???
> 
> You dont even know Colin yet you just follow him around the forum slating everything he says. I get your point but why personally insult someone like that dont you think its a tad childish???? Most of your posts arent worth reading or replying to with the amount of abuse in them. I cannot stand by and let someone like you insult someone who both me and my partner have known for years and is a cherished member on this forum. No person on this forum deserves to be treated the way you are treating members no matter what they are doing. I dont usually get involved but what you are doing is bullying no matter what you "think" you are achieving.
> 
> Sorry OP this is very off topic but i am getting fed up of these so called no it alls coming onto this forum and slating people for keeping animals differently when it is in their best interests to do so. I will be contacting a mod for this thread to be cleaned as most of the posts on here are nothing to do with your situation.


Selina

Colin isn't being trolled. Historically he has replied to many of my posts elsewhere in the forum over the course of many months. As he likes to make remarks, I'm happy to reciprocate and ask the odd challenging question.

I don't really have time for sentimentality to be honest. But I do like to play devils advocate. You are confusing this with trolling. I respect the way you believe you are "sticking up for a friend". But I'm sure he's a big boy who can reply on his own. With relevant info too....

Regards


----------



## irwin (Jan 22, 2008)

People on these forums claim to know other users,only by the forum.So many of you were duped by nerys,thinking she was caring and soooo full of good advice,unless you have been to someone house,seen their set-ups i dont think you are in a position to defend someone.The whole thing with exotic keeping is not if they should be kept, but how.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok, I've now read all 10 pages of this thread.

A few points:

a) Is it difficult for you guys to read the FAQ and AVOID SWEARING? If I have to go back and infract every instance of swearing then at least 4 people will be getting infractions.

b) I'm disgusted by the suggestions by people on this thread as to how to deal with this guy wanting to buy animals for skin. The simple answer would be to pass the details onto the RSPCA, police etc in the first instance. 

Instead, we've had people suggest "duping" the guy into getting a kicking, trying to post his emails, directing him to viruses etc. We've got someone pretending to be a farmer, chatting about owning guns etc. 

What is wrong with you lot? You condemn this guy, yet in doing so sink to near the level of this idiot. I can't see in any way how acting like childish ned vigilantes is going to help anything, including public perception of those involved with keeping exotic animals as pets. Like it or not, animals are skinned, and people are always interested in making a quick buck. Giving the guy a computer virus or threatening to "have a word" is not going to change anything. 

c) The sensible advice I heard from this thread of mostly rubbish, was to have CCTV systems and be wary of security. 

I'm closing this thread now, because it's just embarassing.


----------

